# Insect control on freshly seeded areas?



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

As the title said, I am wondering if it is safe to put down grub/insect killer on new grass seed?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you believe you have grubs?

Good article from MSU on grub control.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------

